# 2011 R3



## jason climber (Dec 9, 2010)

I love this bike.


----------



## Har (Oct 16, 2002)

*Sweet*

WHat size is that?


----------



## jason climber (Dec 9, 2010)

I'm 5'8" and its a 54cm. It fits perfect.


----------



## nismosr (Jun 27, 2007)

guessing you have long legs ..


----------



## alejovh1 (Mar 3, 2007)

nice bike!


----------



## jason climber (Dec 9, 2010)

*Thanks*

I did a 77 mile bike ride Saturday with 4500 feet of climbing. The ride was so much better than my old bike. A 2007 Madone 5.5sl with dura ace. I didn't have a speedometer. But the friend I was riding with told me he was doing 41 mph and I was pulling away from him. The bike felt really smooth and stable. And this bike just loves to climb. I can't wait till I do some serious riding.


----------



## alejovh1 (Mar 3, 2007)

is that SRAM rival?


----------



## jason climber (Dec 9, 2010)

*It is Rival*

It is Rival components. The Crank is Sram 900. Instead of Rotor. Red would of bumped up the price $1800 and dura ace $2200. I bought what I could afford. I figured as stuffed wore out. I could replace with Red and Rotor Components. I only got about 250 miles on the bike. So far I'm real happy with everything. I test rode a 2010 S2 with Ultegra a couple of months ago. I like the Sram Rival better. I thought I was a die hard Shimano dura ace person. Not sure about long term because I'm new with Sram. But the double tap is easy to figure out. And I like the way it shifts and performs. I would of loved of to have been able to affored Red components.


----------



## jason climber (Dec 9, 2010)

I also replaced the wheels. I got Dt Swiss 465 rims and 240 hubs with 32 spoke Dt Swiss comp spokes. I do long rides. A lot times alone. So, I'm looking for durability over weight savings.


----------



## alejovh1 (Mar 3, 2007)

Hey Jason, do you mind me asking you how much you paid for r3? I'm about to get one and I'm wondering if I should get the same set up to save a few bucks instead of shimajo ultra. thanks


----------



## Accordion (Mar 27, 2010)

I also love this bike and intend on getting one in 2011. I've read some reviews and everybody brags about the stiffness and the unbelievable smoothness of the ride at speed.

I actually prefer the white/blue color but don't want to pay $800 more for Ultegra. I prefer SRAM Rival so it looks like I'll get the Red/Black.

Please update us on your experiences. There aren't a whole lot of reviews out there!

Thanks for the pic too. The Cervelo site only shows the bike with those $2000 Zipp wheels on it!


----------



## jason climber (Dec 9, 2010)

I got my bike at nytro.com. Check out there website. They treated me right. Check out there fly in program. They got all the different models and prices. I got a complete bike what Cervelo charged for a frame in 2010. The bottom bracket stiffness is supposed of been doubled and a increase in torsional stiffness. Without any weight increase. I did a 70 mile ride yesterday and I plan on getting a quick 50 miler in this morning. Its supposed to rain for a week. I love this bike. I got a feeling that I'm going to have a fun spring.


----------



## jason climber (Dec 9, 2010)

I wanted to add. The Ultegra model is $800 more but it comes with a rotor crank. I believe the rival and ultegra is compact crank. I think the red/dura ace is 39/53. I put my old casstte on the new bike. I went from a 12-25 to a 11-25. Since I only got a 50 on the big chain ring. I need and have used my 11. The only bike I can compare this bike is to my old 2007 trek madone 5.5sl w/dura ace. The Cervelo is much nicer. I only got around 300 miles on the Cervelo. But so far I'm very happy and pleased that I made this purchase. This bike is sweet. If you got a good set of wheels. I would swap them out. I'm either going to try and sell the fulcrum 7 wheels or put in the closet for backup wheels.


----------



## fa63 (Aug 16, 2007)

jason climber said:


> I'm 5'8" and its a 54cm. It fits perfect.


I am glad to hear that, but I think it would be wise to consult with Cervelo, if you haven't already done so, to see if running that tall a stack of spacers is OK. I say this because there is typically a limit to how much spacers you can have under the stem.


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

with all those spacers, shoulda got an RS


----------



## zion rasta (Aug 15, 2004)

*No Sweat!*



jason climber said:


> It is Rival components. The Crank is Sram 900. Instead of Rotor. Red would of bumped up the price $1800 and dura ace $2200. I bought what I could afford. I figured as stuffed wore out. I could replace with Red and Rotor Components. I only got about 250 miles on the bike. So far I'm real happy with everything. I test rode a 2010 S2 with Ultegra a couple of months ago. I like the Sram Rival better. I thought I was a die hard Shimano dura ace person. Not sure about long term because I'm new with Sram. But the double tap is easy to figure out. And I like the way it shifts and performs. I would of loved of to have been able to affored Red components.



I have a Rival Grouppo on my R3 with a Dura Ace crankset. The Rival full group is about as close as it gets to Dura Ace 7900 weight. If I had to choose between Rival and Dura Ace regardless of cost, I would go Rival.

I have Red on my Race bike and the difference in performance of the Rival is miniscule, but the weight savings are significant about 300g or so.


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

zion rasta said:


> I have a Rival Grouppo on my R3 with a Dura Ace crankset. The Rival full group is about as close as it gets to Dura Ace 7900 weight. If I had to choose between Rival and Dura Ace regardless of cost, I would go Rival.
> 
> I have Red on my Race bike and the difference in performance of the Rival is miniscule, but the weight savings are significant about 300g or so.



Hey rastaman, I thought you had a Kestrel?


----------



## zion rasta (Aug 15, 2004)

*Yep I got a kestrel*



rubbersoul said:


> Hey rastaman, I thought you had a Kestrel?


Yes I also have an rt-900 with zipp 404 carbon and full SRAM red.

Cheers.

I also have an 2009 evoke, a 2004 e5 s-works, and 3 mountainbikes (Niner one 9, Niner emd, turner flux)


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

zion rasta said:


> Yes I also have an rt-900 with zipp 404 carbon and full SRAM red.
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> I also have an 2009 evoke, a 2004 e5 s-works, and 3 mountainbikes (Niner one 9, Niner emd, turner flux)


How does the Cervelo compare to the Kestrel?

Thanks


----------



## jason climber (Dec 9, 2010)

Why would I want a RS ? There's a big difference in frames.


----------



## zion rasta (Aug 15, 2004)

*Different geometry*



jason climber said:


> Why would I want a RS ? There's a big difference in frames.


The head tube length is shorter o on the R3. The RS is more up right...


----------



## jason climber (Dec 9, 2010)

I think the R3 is more inline with the R5 as far as stiffness and frame design. Than the Rs.


----------



## jason climber (Dec 9, 2010)

Thats interesting. This is how the bike was shipped from Cervelo.


----------



## jason climber (Dec 9, 2010)

You guys got me guessing about the spacers. This is how the bike was shipped to me. I know that my Cervelo compared to my Trek. The Cervelo is a lot more sensitve to steering.


----------



## fa63 (Aug 16, 2007)

Often times, the fork steerer tube comes in one length for all frame sizes, meaning the smaller sizes will have more steerer showing above the headset if the fork is not cut to size. The problem is that there is usually a limit to the steerer tube extension above the headset top cap. For instance, Alpha Q used to recommend no more than 80 mm above the head set cap. Most stems have a stack height of 40mm or so, meaning you can have a maximum 40mm of spacers and still be within the recommended range. From your pictures it looks like you might have more than that.

I am not sure what Cervelo's max. recommended extension is, but I would ask the question without making a specific mention of you owning one and see what they have to say.


----------



## em3 (Dec 25, 2005)

jasonclimber, it appear you have almost 50mm of spacers(or more) + 15mm top bearing cover/volcano cap, which amounts to 65mm of spacers below the stem...that is by most manufacturers standards unsafe for the carbon steerer. Did Nytro really let you walk out of their store with this many spacers or was the bike mailed to you? It just seems that Nytro should have taken the time to fit you correctly on your new $3500 bike. If in fact you really need this many spacers (together with what appears to be a 90mm stem) then they should have set you up on an RS frame, which would amount to about 12mm more headtube and a bit more reach. EM3


----------



## jason climber (Dec 9, 2010)

*Cervelo response stacker height*

I just recieved this message from cervelo regarding stack height.

Thank you for contacting us. Complete bikes should have the fork cut to the maximum allowable length. A total steerer stack of 95mm above the head tube is what you should be seeing. Please contact Nytro if there is a problem in that regard.
Cutting the steerer down is also possible. That will have the advantage of lowering your centre of gravity which can improve bike handling and aero performance. If interested in having the steerer cut down please work with an experienced technician at a authorized dealer like Nytro.
If you would still like to send photos simply respond to this message. Having a ruler positioned in relation to the steerer will help. I will be happy to review what I see. 
We appreciate your support.


Sincerely

Tim
Cervélo Customer Support


----------



## em3 (Dec 25, 2005)

jason climber said:


> Complete bikes should have the fork cut to the maximum allowable length. A total steerer stack of 95mm above the head tube is what you should be seeing.



...this means total length of steerer above the headtube edge. With your 3T stem (approx 45mm stack) + 5mm spacer above the stem, you are left with 45mm to play with below your stem. That translates into a maximum of 15mm volcano cap + 30mm of spacers BELOW your stem. If Nytro glued the fork insert you will want to be very careful sliding the starnut further down with out overshooting it and lodging it into the carbon steerer. Don't forget, measure twice and cut once....if you have never done this, be safe and find a professional. 
Good luck,
EM3


----------



## fa63 (Aug 16, 2007)

em3 said:


> ...this means total length of steerer above the headtube edge. With your 3T stem (approx 45mm stack) + 5mm spacer above the stem, you are left with 45mm to play with below your stem. That translates into a maximum of 15mm volcano cap + 30mm of spacers BELOW your stem. If Nytro glued the fork insert you will want to be very careful sliding the starnut further down with out overshooting it and lodging it into the carbon steerer. Don't forget, measure twice and cut once....if you have never done this, be safe and find a professional.
> Good luck,
> EM3


+1. Although I should mention the stack height on the 3T stem is more like 40mm, meaning there should be about 50mm left to play with below the stem. 

If you want less spacers under the stem without changing the stack (handlebar height), you can flip your stem so that it has a positive rise. This should allow you to remove about 20-25mm of the spacers below the stem. It doesn't look as nice with a flipped-up stem, but in this case it might be a good idea for safety's sake.

Or you can start hitting up the yoga classes and start removing some of the spacers as your flexibility increases.


----------



## zion rasta (Aug 15, 2004)

*The R3 is in a different league*



rubbersoul said:


> How does the Cervelo compare to the Kestrel?
> 
> Thanks


R3 vs Kestrel Evoke, no comparison. The R3 beats it in about every single aspect. The Evoke is a fast bike but it is not as well built as the R3. The ride of the R3 compares more to the feel of a Pinarello Prince or Canyon bike. The Evoke flexes quite a bit under full power.

The RT-900 is more aero and I compare it more to the S2 or S3 bikes. The RT-900 cuts through the wind.

However, the R3 is stiffer than both on climbs and sprints.

The R3 is more comfortable/forgiving on the rear that both Kestrels.


----------



## zion rasta (Aug 15, 2004)

*Here are the two beasts*



rubbersoul said:


> Hey rastaman, I thought you had a Kestrel?


Yes I do!:thumbsup:


----------



## Mark H (Dec 12, 2007)

Sharp bike!!!


----------



## jason climber (Dec 9, 2010)

The more that I ride this bike the more that I love this bike. Its a dream bike compared to my Madone. I took off half the spacers and lowered my handlebars. The lower stack height feels good. Very comfortable. I'm going to play with the handlebar height but I'm not cutting the steerer. My love is double centuries. I'm going to keep all my options open. Between a rainy winter and time constraints. The farthest ride I've been able to fit in is a 77 miler. Whatever Cervelo did to the bottom bracket, it works. It just feels good to ride this bike.


----------

